# Will Argentina ever make it?



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Not fair to draw an exact analogy between Uruguay and Argentina. 
Both have similar economies/income levels/education/life exp but Uruguay is not, proportionatly in as much debt. Both have a large middle class but more so Uruguay.
Also one thing that is definatly to Uruaguays favour is its strong democratic institutions and mentality. 
While Aregentina has gone from one corrupt govt to the other and then military rule for half the century Uruguay has not. Except for a 8 year span in 70s/80s due to hyper-inflation, Uruguay has know nothing but democracy since its inseption. 
Its labour, political, gender, social, and media has ALWAYS been the freeist in S.A. 
It also does not have the corruption ofArgentina or its more militaristic history and mentality. 
I put, without hesitation, my bet on Uruguay........its not refered to as the Switzerland of Latin America for nothing. 
Its lack of Argentina's reactionary populace and more orderly and peaceful society has served her well and will help her prosper more than her bigger neighbour, both economically and socially.


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

How is then Uruguay doing these days economically?
I would rather place my bet on Chile... a county with the `correct' attitude.. and
cutured and loborious people..


----------



## DoctorZero2 (Mar 2, 2005)

See the blue line tagged ARG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=190682


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

i hope they can.

what's Argentina's GDP per capita?


----------



## DoctorZero2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sen said:


> i hope they can.
> 
> what's Argentina's GDP per capita?


Do you see the big nice colorful picture a few cm above?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

sorry i am colour-blind.

you need to tell me

is it the 17000 line or the 7000 line?


----------



## DoctorZero2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sen said:


> sorry i am colour-blind.
> 
> you need to tell me
> 
> is it the 17000 line or the 7000 line?


:lol:
It's the one ending just above 10.000 on the right side.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Argentinian GDP is around 150,000 million dollars in standard form.


----------



## babino (Mar 15, 2005)

ssiguy2 said:


> Not fair to draw an exact analogy between Uruguay and Argentina.
> Both have similar economies/income levels/education/life exp but Uruguay is not, proportionatly in as much debt. Both have a large middle class but more so Uruguay.
> Also one thing that is definatly to Uruaguays favour is its strong democratic institutions and mentality.
> While Aregentina has gone from one corrupt govt to the other and then military rule for half the century Uruguay has not. Except for a 8 year span in 70s/80s due to hyper-inflation, Uruguay has know nothing but democracy since its inseption.
> ...



first of all, you cant compere both countrys
second i think that you dont have an idea of what is argentina and uruguay, there are two diferents reallities. the first one its a big and rich country and uruguay its really small, its just as big as buenos aires province, their population its about 3 and a half million, it almost dont have something thats make it powerfull or has a caracteristic so you can say they´ll make it (the think that came to my mind its "fiscal paradise" so tell me about corruption...), so you cant ever compare. 
finally,you should read a little bit more...


----------



## Lebensraum (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think so, too bad governance, it will always be in the middle income level, but not developed.


----------

